# Archery pro shops



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey everyone, I am getting into hunting/shooting and I wanted to go look at some bows. I was just wondering if there is any good shops around Taylor MI who will help out a newbie/let them test some bows before buying. Im willing to travel, I was thinking Schupbachs in Jackson. Anyways they must be willing to lend a helping hand and I would like to test some if thats possible. Thanks. 

-Chris


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Capitol in Redford isnt too far from you,heard good things from there. He is also a sponser I think here.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Hog Wild Archery in Belleville about 20 min. from Taylor. Howard will deffiantly let you shoot any bow that he has in stock. When I decided on my Bowtech I think I did shoot every style of bow that he had in my size. Good Luck in your Journey.


----------



## onebadmutt (Sep 16, 2008)

Schupbachs has one of just about everything,Mathews,hoyt,pse,bowtech,martin,bear,and more.I like that shop.I goto JC archery in stockbridge, but Schupbachs does have a little or alot of everything.Brian Schupbach is also a great guy and knows his stuff


----------



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

Well I got out to Schupbachs and they sure do have a nice selection, and some decent priced bow packaged too. I also went to Cabelas since it was on the way home and hog wild archery. I really like the feel of the mom and pop stores, always willing to help. Anyways I shot a few bows and so far I like the PSE bow madness and the Diamond black ice. Nice bows for their price. Can anyone recommend any bows around $500-$600?


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

bassmaster2000 said:


> Well I got out to Schupbachs and they sure do have a nice selection, and some decent priced bow packaged too. I also went to Cabelas since it was on the way home and hog wild archery. I really like the feel of the mom and pop stores, always willing to help. Anyways I shot a few bows and so far I like the PSE bow madness and the Diamond black ice. Nice bows for their price. Can anyone recommend any bows around $500-$600?



Try the Darton line. They have some bows in the price range you are looking for, and they are made right here in Michigan!

I believe 4 Seasons Archery in Ann Arbor is the closest dealer.


----------



## Michhunter92 (Sep 26, 2007)

in hogwild theres alot of older bows just 5min down the road is adams archery i highy suggest u go there a good pro staff go to there website www.adamsarchery.com


----------



## J_Hart (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree with michhunter, adams archery is a good place, very nice and helpful people


----------

